# Answer Me This, why people at your garage sale want to use your restroom?



## debodun (Aug 30, 2018)

Why would someone that stopped at a garage sale ask to use the bathroom, the dirtiest place in a house, when they won't buy uphosltered furniture, fabrics or pilllows because they might have fleas or bedbugs?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2018)

You could spend a lifetime trying to figure people out to no avail. 
Simple answer? Maybe they needed to use the toilet?


----------



## oldal (Aug 30, 2018)

When you gotta go, you gotta go.   Or, maybe looking for drugs ---


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 30, 2018)

I think they really had to go or just nosy,or maybe make a little detour into the bedroom looking for a jewelry box.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 30, 2018)

If I had a garage sale there would be no using my bathrooms!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2018)

Where else would you keep your drugs?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2018)

I never had a garage sale, but it would be limited to my driveway, garage or front yard.  I wouldn't have anyone coming into my house to use the bathroom unless it was an emergency or child involved.   I do think of bedbugs and such when buying certain things that are used, that's because I've heard a lot about them on the news in my area and once you have them they are almost impossible to get rid of.  They said you can even bring them home in your luggage after a hotel stay.  I would only ask to use someone's bathroom if it was an emergency, otherwise I'd drive to a gas station or fast food place and use theirs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2018)

debodun said:


> Why would someone that stopped at a garage sale ask to use the bathroom, the dirtiest place in a house, when they won't buy uphosltered furniture, fabrics or pilllows because they might have fleas or bedbugs?



I agree 100%, the idea of using a stranger's bathroom creeps me out!

With so much work and worry for so little return, I would retire from the lawn sale business.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2018)

Deb...just a question...why do you describe your bathroom as the dirtiest place in the house?


I would never allow a stranger to use my bathroom... but my bathroom is certainly not the dirtiest place in the house...


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2018)

Good question Holly....I wondered also.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Deb...just a question...why do you describe your bathroom as the dirtiest place in the house?
> 
> 
> I would never allow a stranger to use my bathroom... but my bathroom is certainly not the dirtiest place in the house...



Not to get off the subject or anything


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 31, 2018)

I would be suspicious of them! There's no way I would ask a stranger to use their bathroom even in an emergency. I would just speed to a gas station, etc. Anywhere but a stranger's house.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 1, 2018)

Strange coincidence. Didn't have a garage sale but a stranger actually came knocking on the front door less than 2 months ago asking to use the bathroom around 8 o clock at night. I told him straight up don't let strangers use the bathroom period. Could've been a con because it was young person late teens/early 20s. He was dressed in shorts and T shirt with semi empty backpack. After I said no he casually asked about the nearest bus stop.

Did have a garage sale where a customer came back next day for something else and let him the garage under a watchful eye but that's the farthest a stranger got onto the property.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 2, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I would be suspicious of them! There's no way I would ask a stranger to use their bathroom even in an emergency. I would just speed to a gas station, etc. Anywhere but a stranger's house.


I would not ask to use one either.  There is always a fast food place you can stop if you cannot make it home!


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2018)

There's a port-a potty up the street at the park that you can almost see from my house, but when I suggest that they take their abultions there, I usually get the stink eye (pun intended). BTW - it happened yesterday again; asked by a stubbly-chinned portly middle-aged man. There's always a least one that asks when I'm having a sale. Some people have pulled up in front, gotton out and run up to me with an empty styrofoam beverage cup and asked if I'd dispose of it for them. What nerve some people.

A few times this weekend some women have stoppped and asked to see the fabric scraps for crafting that I had advertised, but when they see a huge box of unsorted cloth, they lose interest. What do they think - that I'll have it all out and folded in piles? How lazy can you get that it's too much trouble to look through a box of cloth scraps? I just don't have room to do that.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 2, 2018)

Bigger question is, did you let them?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2018)

My biggest question is WHY?
You seem to consistently be trying to sell things to strangers and it never goes how you’d like it to go. 
You don’t make the money you want, it’s a lot of work and clearly people are ticking you off so why keep doing it?
Is it an obsessive compulsive thing ?
Are you trying to unload extra stuff or trying to make some extra money?
I suggest not aggravating yourself needlessly and drop  off all your excess stuff at a local charity and find something better to do with your time.


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Are you trying to unload extra stuff or trying to make some extra money?



A big YES to both.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2018)

debodun said:


> A big YES to both.



But is it REALLY worth it? 
I sincerely believe you’d be far better off just giving things away. 
Perhaps find an alternative to making money. 
You clearly aren’t happy doing this.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 3, 2018)

They may want to ransack your medicine cabinet looking for "controlled medications"to steal.


----------

